# Auto sleeper symphony power steering rack



## gazaa (Jan 27, 2010)

my autosleeper symphony (1993) has just failed its mot on a leaky power steering rack, anyone know where I might lay my hands on one these or if its possible to get them reconditioned? I am in the manchester area. thanks


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Try Delfin Designs in Poole http://www.delfindesigns.co.uk/

They specilaise in older Fiats and Peugots and do mail order
Peter


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Try Delfin Designs in Poole http://www.delfindesigns.co.uk/

They specilaise in older Fiats and Peugots and do mail order
Peter


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Or you could try Mike at no 1 gear http://www.no1gear.com/

he has lots of stuff for the older vans, we have had quite a bit off him, and what he doesn't know about the vans isn't worth knowing.

Anne


----------



## gazaa (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for the replies much appreciated. Have looked at the websites suggested and it appears these are quite rare and hugely expensive (£1000 without fitting). Was wondering if anyone knew of any mechanics / garages in the north west area that work on these vans, as am considering having it replaced with non power steering as I believe these racks can be bought for a couple of hundred thats if I cant have the existing one reconditioned. Failing that are there any decent express mechanics/garages anywhere in uk, cannot get hold of delfin designs no one answering the phone. Thanks again.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

There is a firm in Chester that recondition racks called Autosteer Direct, 01244 638738 if that's any use to you.


----------

